# الفرق بين محركات البنزين ومحركات الكاز



## العلم حياة (5 أغسطس 2007)

السلام عليكم
ممكن احد المختصين بمحركات الاحتراق الداخلي يوضح لنا الفرق بين محركات البنزين ومحركات الكاز.
تحياتي لكل المهندسين


----------



## عاطف مخلوف (12 أغسطس 2007)

يقوم محرك البنزين فى شوط السحب بسحب خليط الهواء والبنزين المجهز بنسبة خاصة من المكربن عبر صمام السحب المفتوح الى الاسطوانة ،ويكون المكبس متحركا من ن.م.ع الى ن.م.س ، ثم يتم فى الشوط الثاني وهو شوط الضغط ، ضغط الخليط ، ويكون المكبس متحركا من ن.م.س الى ن.م.ع ويكون صمامي السحب والاخراج مغلقة ، فيتم ضغ الخليط ، وقبل وصول المكبس الى ن.م.ع فى شوط الضغط تنطلق شرارة من شمعة الاشعال لينفجر الخليط المضغوط ، فيتحرك المكبس من ن.م.ع الى ن.م.س بقوة الانفجار وتكون الصمامات مغلقة أيضا ويسمى هذا شوط القدرة ، يبدأ شوط الاخراج (العادم) وهو الشوط الرابع ويتحرك المكبس فى هذا الشو ط من ن.م.س الى ن.م.ع ويكون صمام الاخراج مفتوح وصمام السحب مغلق لاخراج نواتج الاحتراق ، وبهذا تتم الدورة الحرارية لمحرك البنزين ذو الاشواط الاربعة.

أما محرك الديزل اذو الاشواط الاربعة : 
ففى شوط السحب يقوم المكبس فى الشوط الاول بسحب هواء فقط ، وفى الشوط الثاني يقوم بضغط الهواء وقبل ن.م.ع فى شوط الضغط تطلق الرشاشات رذاذ الديزل فى الهواء المضغوط الساخن لينفجر وقود الديزل ذاتيا دافعا المكبس الى أسفل فى الشوط الثالث الذى هو شوط القدرة ، ثم يتحرك المكبس فى شوطه الرابع ليخرج نواتج الاحتراق .
هذا هو الفرق من حيث عمل المحرك ،ومن هنا يمكن استنتاج بقية الوارق والتى هي : 
1 محرك البنزين يحتاج الى شمعات اشعال لاحداث شرارة ، فى حين محرك الديزل يحتاج الى رشاشات لدرش الديزل داخل الاسطوانات 
2- محرك البنزين يحتاج الى مكربن (كربريتر) لتجهيز خليط البنزين والهواء ولا يحتاجها محرك الديزل
3 - محرك الديزل يحتاج الى مضخة ذات ضغط عال لضغط الديزل الواصل الى الرشاشات 
4- محرك البنزين يحتاج الى موزع شرر ، وملف اشعال لتجهيز الضغط الكهربي العالى الذى يمكن شمعات الاشعال من اطلاق شرارتها ، ولا يحتاج محرك الديزل كل ذلك .
5 - بعض محركات الديزل تحتاج الى مسخنات ، ولا تحتاج محركات البنزين الى ذلك .
6 - وطبعا مالوقود المستخدم يختلف من البنزين الى الديزل 
لأعتقد ان هذه فكرة سريعة وأرجو أن تكون كافية بشكل مبدئي عن الفرق بين محرك البنزين ومحرك الديزل . وفقك الله.


----------



## العلم حياة (12 أغسطس 2007)

السلام عليكم
شكرا جزيلا لك اخي العزيز وبارك الله فيك شرح ممتاز وسهل وواضح اتمنى لك الموفقية والنجاح.
تحياتي
م.محسن


----------



## ضايع فى هندسه (12 أغسطس 2007)

السلام عليكم .. الشرح جميل فعلا وسهل... بس كان محتاج صور توضحه ... بارك الله فيك


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (12 أغسطس 2007)

السلام عليكم .

هناك فروق كثيرة جدا .

7- سعة حجم محرك الديزل اكبر من محرك البانزين .

هذه مساهمة بسيطة والباقي عليكم .

البغدادي .


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (12 أغسطس 2007)

السلام عليكم .

هناك فروق كثيرة جدا .

7- سعة حجم محرك الديزل اكبر من محرك البانزين .

هذه مساهمة بسيطة وبالانتظار مشاركة بقية الاعضاء .

البغدادي .


----------



## عاطف مخلوف (12 أغسطس 2007)

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=27510&highlight=%E3%CD%D1%DF%C7%CA
هذا link ممتاز كان اشار اليه الاخ /ماهر المشرف فى مشاركته بتاريخ 23-8-12006 وأراه جيد ويؤدى الغرض ، فالشكر موصول له .


----------



## محمد القصبجي (13 أغسطس 2007)

جزاكم الله خيرا على المعلومات القيمة و دعوني اضيف معلومة صغيرة 
ان المكربن (الكربيراتير) قد تم الاستغناء عنه في محركات البنزين الحديثة التى تعمل بالحقن الداخلي و اصبحت الى حد كبير تشبه الديزل حيث لا بد من وجود مضخة لحقن الوقود داخل الغرف


----------



## عاطف مخلوف (14 أغسطس 2007)

نعم أخي العزيز لم يعد يستخدم المكربن فى السيارات الحديثة ، واصبح فيها ايضا رشاشات لتذرير الوقود ، ولكن مضخة الوقود فى محركات البنزين الحديثة تختلف عن مضخة الحقن فى محركات الديزل ، فالاولى تتواجد دخل خزان الوقود وقد تكون ذات مرحلتين وتقوم بضخ البنزين الى الرشاشات ، كذلك فإن رشاشات محركات البنزين الحديثة تفتح بإشارة كهربية من وحدة "e.c.u" ، أما فى محركات الديزل فتفتح بضغط الوقود المرفوع من مضخة الضغط وهو ضغط عالى جدا مقارنة بما تضغطه مضخة محرك البنزين ، كذلك فإن مضخة محرك الديزل ميكانيكية ، أما مضخة البنزين الحديثة فهى كهربية ، وهناك فروقات أخرى بين دورة الوقود الالكترونية الحديثة فى محرك البنزين والاخرى فى محرك الديزل .


----------



## KAMBAAL (5 نوفمبر 2012)

اضافة الي ماذكر سابقا يوجد الكثير من الاختلافات بين محرك البنزين ومحرك الديزل
*محرك الديزل اكثر تكلفه من البنزين
*محرك الديزل اكثر صرفا للوقود
*محرك الديزل صوته أعلي
*محرك الديزل اكبر عمرا 
*محرك الديزل اكثر تلوثا للبيئه


----------

